# Dr. John in memoriam



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Malcolm John Rebennack Jr. (November 20, 1941 - June 6, 2019)

Post your favorite tracks here.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

...........................................


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Rest in peace Mac.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lots of good ones. Such A Night from Live Trippin' is a favorite. And the Duke Elegant, and Anutha Zone albums are favorites. 

For a great set on YouTube watch the Landmark Jazz gig from 2015.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Gonna set yo piano on fiyo


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Great band here with a badass chick on trombone. If the guitarist looks familiar, it's Jamie Kime formerly of Dweezil Zappa's band.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I mourned by re-listening to the 1976 vinyl release







,

still a worthy listen after all these years.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Great band here with a badass chick on trombone. If the guitarist looks familiar, it's Jamie Kime formerly of Dweezil Zappa's band.


The trombone, combined with Dr. John's "Beefheartian" Howling Wolf vocals, sounds strangely like a Zappa concoction.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I never thought of Zappa listening to that set. It just sounded like pure Dr John to my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A great musician and personality. I prefer the early _Night Tripper_ work from 1968-71 to his more conventional No'leans R & B output which followed.


----------

